# anyone ever try it?



## ShOrTbUs (Apr 15, 2014)

hxxp://www.kmart.com/asb-greenworld-1-cu-ft-kgro-organic-garden/p-043W005663262001P?prdNo=42&blockNo=42&blockType=G42

that's some seriously cheap soil. 5$ for 1cf is really good. i pay 18$ for 1.5cf of fox farms ocean Forrest. i'll deff continue with the fox farms light warrior for seedlings, because 1 bag goes a long way anyhow. it might need a few tweaks but i feel like i could save a boat load modifying this and using it as a base.

anyone ever try it?


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 15, 2014)

I think it is going to be too hot Shortbus.  It feeds for three months. That is hot. You could maybe ammend it with something with no nutes... But I would be afraid to try it as it may cost less, but you don't want to kill your plants.  I couldn't find the NPK values, did you?
Glad to see you!


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Apr 16, 2014)

no i didn't see any npk values either. although, that doesn't bother me much. FFOF doesn't show npk either. i was think the same as you rose. already hot, so would prolly cut with perlite, and castings most likely


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 16, 2014)

Shortbus, I say give it a try.  I use a soil that I get from Home Depot that is only $6 for 1.5 cu ft.  It is not available everywhere, but they may have it where you are if you want to check it out.  It is Kellogg Patio Plus 1.5 cu. ft. All-Natural Outdoor Potting Soil.  Comes in a yellow and blue bag.  It also has added goodies, but it is not too hot to germinate in.


----------



## BenfukD (Apr 16, 2014)

I get my soil from local nursery .  $30 a Yard.  that's just over $1 a cubic foot.  and is 100% 0rganic .  Good luck with the bag soil


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Apr 16, 2014)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Shortbus, I say give it a try.  I use a soil that I get from Home Depot that is only $6 for 1.5 cu ft.  It is not available everywhere, but they may have it where you are if you want to check it out.  It is Kellogg Patio Plus 1.5 cu. ft. All-Natural Outdoor Potting Soil.  Comes in a yellow and blue bag.  It also has added goodies, but it is not too hot to germinate in.



yeah i looked for it. turns out only home depot's in western states have it. :-(


----------



## ShOrTbUs (May 25, 2014)

UPDATE:

well the upside is that my veggies are doing wonderfully so far in the k-gro. i had to add perlite to the mix, but other then that everything is fine.

now for the downside. i'll be re-transplanting all of my mj plants. they are all showing signs of serious ph problems. i got rid of the rest of the k-gro i had allocated for the my mj plants. 

i want to go on record by saying i DON"T recommend anyone buying this stuff to grow mj. i've tried twice to fix the ph, but it doesn't seem to want to change.

pretty much this entire upcoming harvest is going to be a bust. all of my plant's are showing ph issues and are far smaller then in previous grows. 

i wen't out and picked up some happy frog and ocean forrest. i'll keep searching for a cheaper alternative, but for now the fox farms line up is doing an excellent job. money well spent that's for sure.

the pic is the c99 #1 that is doing the best out of all the plant's. she's having issues though. just not as bad as the other ones. 

View attachment photo.2.jpg


----------



## Locked (May 25, 2014)

Wow that sucks...thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Rosebud (May 25, 2014)

Thank you for the report. Sorry that happened, but good we all know. Thanks.


----------



## lyfespan (May 25, 2014)

I been getting the FFHF for 12 bux for the 2.2 cuft. Homedepot has promix soil hp for 23 for 2.2


----------



## ShOrTbUs (May 26, 2014)

my local shop

FFOF 1.5cf= 18$
FFHF 2cf= 18$
FFLW 1cf= 18$

i may save a few dollars on amazon, but it's worth it to support a local business imo.

promix need's to be heavily amended to = FFOF or FFHF.

promix hp:

Canadian Sphagnum Peat Moss(65-75% by volume)
Perlite - horticultural grade
Dolomitic and Calcitic limestone(pH adjuster)
Wetting Agent
Mycorrhizae &#8211; endomycorrhizal innoculum
(Glomus intraradices

FFOF:

Composted Forest Humus 
Peat Moss 
Bat Guano 
Fish, Crab, and Shrimp Meal 
Earthworm Castings
Perlite

FFHF:

Mycorrhizae
Humic Acid
Earthworm Castings
Bat Guano
Composted Forest Humus
Perlite
Peat


----------



## lyfespan (May 26, 2014)

ShOrTbUs said:


> my local shop
> 
> FFOF 1.5cf= 18$
> FFHF 2cf= 18$
> ...



The FFHF has really surprised me, plants loved the change to it. I'm actually looking into DWC or NFT to try out as well


----------



## ShOrTbUs (May 26, 2014)

lyfespan said:


> The FFHF has really surprised me, plants loved the change to it. I'm actually looking into DWC or NFT to try out as well



yeah this is my first run of FFHF, but i hear nothing but amazing things about it. 

i went with a 1:1 FFOF/FFHF for my plants in flower, and a 2:1 FFLW/FFHF for my seedlings and clones. i don't veg very long due to limited headroom.


----------



## bud88 (Aug 11, 2014)

lyfespan said:


> I been getting the FFHF for 12 bux for the 2.2 cuft.



Wow.....I paid almost $20 in my area(with a 10% discount)....guess I better shop around!!!!!


----------



## lyfespan (Aug 11, 2014)

bud88 said:


> Wow.....I paid almost $20 in my area(with a 10% discount)....guess I better shop around!!!!!



I'm in SoCal, and that's pick up only


----------

